# The BoyShot & Beer can



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Howdy guys :wave:

Finally, week ago, I put tubes to my BoyShot frame.

Tubes are Dankung 1745 and those works very well.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

great video


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Nicely done!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Nice shooting. I've thought about ordering a Boy Shot. Might think a little harder about it after watching your video.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

1745's are pretty Beasty. Anyone that don't think so haven't shot them. Godo shootin'!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Great shooting! Love the slo-mo


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> great video


Thanks Tag :wave:

I bought it because You had a topic of it somewhere here


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Jolly Roger said:


> Nice shooting. I've thought about ordering a Boy Shot. Might think a little harder about it after watching your video.


Thank You very much JR :thumbsup:

It really is nice small slingshot.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

flipgun said:


> 1745's are pretty Beasty. Anyone that don't think so haven't shot them. Godo shootin'!


Very good tubes and works well when temperature is 0°C. Thanks flipgun :thumbsup:


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I need to order a supply of Pocket Predator Pro Clips for some of my slingshots that don't have them. And if I try my hand at making one or two myself I'll have the Pro Clips to put on them. May as well include an order for the Boy Shot while I'm at it.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Great shooting! Love the slo-mo


Slo-mos are cool :thumbsup:

Thanks Ibojoe


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

KawKan said:


> Nicely done!


Thanks :thumbsup:

Only bearded guys here or what


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That means a lot to me Kavela, especially coming from you. I posted this review on the Boyshot to especially help those with smaller hands like me. There are several slingshots I really like, but are too big for me, so I don’t give my opinion on how they shoot. Thanks again


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> That means a lot to me Kavela, especially coming from you. I posted this review on the Boyshot to especially help those with smaller hands like me. There are several slingshots I really like, but are too big for me, so I don't give my opinion on how they shoot. Thanks again


Thanks to You


----------

